#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Mac Mini Energizado Superficial!

## TreiscBr

Boa noite. Estou com um problema, sobre a energização superficial de Mac Mini. Tive pesquisando na internet e soube que os filtros de linhas e estabilizadores de nada servem, mas que um bom nobreak resolveria, pois bem comprei o APC 600VA(300W) e durante o dia uma beleza, mas hoje dia 15/08/2015 às 22:00 hs liguei e continua a energização superficial (passando os dedos da mão se sente em baixa intensidade, na superficie metálica um tremorzinho, creio que seja energia estática). Antes de usar o nobreak APC eu tirava o cabo HDMI do monitor Samsung LCD 32" parava, mas hoje não tirei não, quando penso que seja a demanda de uso de energia no prédio, as pessoas usam chuveiros, tv´s, videos games, lidiquificador, máquinas de lavar roupas, e a carga na rede elétrica puxando toda a energia, com isto por ser 110 Volts a rede, com tomada nova de tres pinos. Liguei na Apple suporte e não souberam informar como resolver este impasse, sabendo que o Mac Mini não tem fio terra e que parece que existe nele um sistema interno que o protege!!! Alguém saberia como resolver, tenho receio que pelo fato de ser uma ressonância de baixa ordem, penso, não virá a afetar o Mac Mini!!! Neste país a gente gasta e não resolve, ou seja, não temos informação de nada, temos que recorrer a todos os meios e tentar tirar leite de pedra, é dificil.

----------


## emilidani

Esta utilizando monitor externo? Ambos estao ligados no nobreak? retira ele e verifica que acontece.

Nada tem a ver o consumo interno da sua rede pois voce esta detras do nobreak se se encarrega de alimentar com tensao correta os equipamentos.

----------


## TreiscBr

Anexo 60640Horário 17:25 hs agora é de 17:45 hs, dia 16/08/2015

----------


## amaia

Olha, de fato isto é energia estática, se fosse vazamento de corrente você levaria um choque quando tocasse nas quinas do mac. Pelo fato do Mac ser de alumínio, isto vai ser uma constante e não é preocupante.

Algumas dicas para resolver a questão da estática é:
1) umidificar o ambiente com um umidificador;
2) Ionizar o ambiente,;
3) Tocar algum objeto metálico para descarregar a energia do seu corpo;

Tenho Mac desde 2005 e a questão de estática é intermitente.

Fonte:
http://www.cnet.com/news/ouch-my-mac-shocked-me/

----------


## TreiscBr

amaia. Realmente, toquei ele descalço e senti a energia estática, coloquei um calçado (tênis ou chinelo de borracha) sumiu. Choque não dá não, deste modo pensei em grudar nele um fio com uma base metálica tipo papel aluminio destes de cozinha e aterrar em algo, mas isto não será um condutor natural, aonde iria aterrar ou colocar o papel aluminio no chão (piso frio - já que é terra). E, do meu lado um Midea ionizador, umidificador de ambiente, tava do meu lado, e nem imaginava isto, vamos lá aos testes de performance, vou ligar meu Midea e ver o que acontece, obrigado suas dicas foram valiosas.

----------


## amaia

De nada, precisando disponha.

----------

